# 1914 Peerless bike with side car and smith motor



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 26, 2014)

We have what is believed to be a 1914 Peerless Motorized Bicycle with a side car. We are looking to see if anyone knows anything about this bike and could direct us towards a proper estimated value.


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## John (Dec 26, 2014)

Please email me at pmi2rfq@aol.com
Thanks, John


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm very intrigued.  You are going to need to post more pictures.  I'm sure everyone would like to see all angles off the side car.  I'm curious about the battery mount.  Old? Modern?  Where did you get this, and we're you given any info on it?


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

And some photos of the motor.


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 26, 2014)

I will add more photos of the bike when I get home later today. Thanks


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 26, 2014)

*1914 Peerless Bike*

For those who may know about this bike feel free to email me at bttsxpck39@yahoo.com

Make sure you put peerless bike in the subject or it will get ignored. Thanks


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 26, 2014)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 26, 2014)

That is a PAL sidecar ,I had one on an Indian bicycle quite a few years back. Mel Short reproduced these in exact detail about 20 years ago.  nice bike !


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice. Where you at?  $$$$ waiting........


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 26, 2014)

Cool royal chain tread on the side car. Very cool ride!


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 26, 2014)

We are located in Southern California about one hour north of Los Angeles


----------



## toyman (Dec 26, 2014)

How much are you asking? Thanks, Toyman


----------



## gkeep (Dec 26, 2014)

Wonderful bike and interesting sidecar construction. I once found a hand made grocery shopping cart with the same sheet metal used as the basket. The cart seemed to be from the 20s or 30s.
And nice Steam engine in the background? As the child of a live steam father I have to ask is that a 10 inch or 7 1/2 inch gauge engine?

Gary


----------



## Balloon Knot (Dec 27, 2014)

This is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you would like to make an offer please post what you are willing to pay or you can send me an email for a faster response. Send email to bttsxpck39@yahoo.com Make sure you put peerless in the subject or it will be IGNORED


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 27, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## chitown (Dec 27, 2014)

Balloon Knot said:


> This is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.




I've seen similar, but not with the Smith wheel. Pretty cool. The fenders look later than teens though. This beaut posted on a fellow cabe members site.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 27, 2014)

Killer bike!! That thing could use my NOS Smith battery can.


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Killer bike!! That thing could use my NOS Smith battery can.
> View attachment 187742




Very nice Battery can.


----------



## chitown (Dec 28, 2014)

bttsxpck39 said:


> We are looking to see if anyone knows anything about this bike and could direct us towards a proper estimated value.




http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3719777

lot 648

2007 auction estimate of $6,000 – $8,000
Starting Bid $3,000

*SOLD FOR $5,500*


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd say double the 2007 the auction sale price and that should be in the ballpark of an estimated value.


----------



## toyman (Dec 28, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> I'd say double the 2007 the auction sale price and that should be in the ballpark of an estimated value.




I think that estimate is way to high.You can buy a mint smith motor wheel for $3000.Add in the bike and c the sidecar and you are in the $6000"to $8000 range. Toyman


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 28, 2014)

toyman said:


> I think that estimate is way to high.You can buy a mint smith motor wheel for $3000.Add in the bike and c the sidecar and you are in the $6000"to $8000 range. Toyman




I agree everything is contingent on condition! From all appearances this package appears to have been repainted and with some assembly required?  I guess if you were to purchase the parts separately the price might be less? But then it may take you years to find all the right parts...hence my elevated guesstimate for the complete package.  Outside of Chitown's posting the 2007 auction price (when interest for teens bike were low), and the fact that no one else responded to sbttsxpck39 request for an estimated value...I threw a number on the table, because you got to start somewhere.


----------



## johnrb3b (Dec 29, 2014)

OK is it my imagination or is the bike in the 2007 auction the very bike that started this thread?
The giveaway is the headlamp with the Ray-O-Vac battery mounted in exactly the same position, even to the rotation of the battery in the clamps. Look at the label on the battery.


----------



## chitown (Dec 29, 2014)

johnrb3b said:


> OK is it my imagination or is the bike in the 2007 auction the very bike that started this thread?
> The giveaway is the headlamp with the Ray-O-Vac battery mounted in exactly the same position, even to the rotation of the battery in the clamps. Look at the label on the battery.




The #648 tag seals the deal on it being the same bike matching the auction lot #.


----------



## bttsxpck39 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes it is in fact the same bike from the auction company. We were just on the phone with them. Thank you guys for all the tips and estinmates on the bike. If anyone is wanting to make an offer please send me an email to bttsxpck39@yahoo.com with the word peerless in the subject field. We are looking to sell the bike. Thanks


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Dec 31, 2014)

ur such a great bunch of guys. so nice to someone who is even to lazy to check though his/her email. sounds like a dealer who knows nothing about bikes. could have been an opportunity to grab a bargain. obviously hes got it cheap, or might have done some research first, if they were spending any amount of money.  pickers play against you, sometimes you have to play the same games, is all im saying. sounds like its really lucky he didn't loose money. it happens to dealers who don't do homework before buying. just sayin... might have been worth something before someone painted it red.


----------

